# The Betta Journal of Urbancalico



## urbancalico (Jan 3, 2016)

Let's see what happens here.

I've kept Bettas for years. It wasn't until a few years back that I began to understand their true demands, such as space and heated tanks. Looking back, I feel bad for Simmons, the red/blue veiltail that I kept in an unheated 1-gallon bowl in my dorm room. But now that I've got two heated, filtered, estabished 10-gallon tanks, I'm looking to divide both tanks to I can double the number of Bettas I have. 

I think I can do a proper job with the dividing as well. My two bettas barely care about each other even when within plain view (their tanks are approximately two inches apart). And while Rude can be feisty and energetic, he has never flared at Reno. And Reno is a complete coward and will run when faced with anything, but he's incredibly mellow - and barely even flares at his workout mirror. So I think my bettas have the proper personalities to divide my 10-gallons without any issues.

So I'm thinking in the coming weeks, I'll be documenting the dividing of my tanks and adding two new tankmates. I currently use silk plants and I just purchased moss balls a couple of weeks ago (currently in quarantine), so I'm looking to switch everything over to live plants as well. We'll see how everything goes. I've been wanting to do this for a long time now.


----------



## urbancalico (Jan 3, 2016)

Did the water change yesterday on both of my little guys. I added in a flower pot cave for Rude, and now each tank has three Maribo moss balls. They were quarantined for about two weeks, and I'm really happy to finally have them in the tank. (Sorry for the lack of pictures today.) The boys don't seem to care about them too much, but I think they all look so cute. 

I also took measurements and began getting things ready for the homemade dividers. And I can go begin purchasing live plants on Saturday! But I know I'll at least look at the betta selection. I've found I have a soft spot for Plakats. So we'll see.


----------

